# posting pics



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

How?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I prefer the photobucket method...sign up for a free photobucket account, upload them there, then under the picture are a couple of share boxes. Copy the one with the .....pic info [/img***] stuff. Paste it in your post.

Or

click "Full Editor" (right by submit under the post)
use the "upload attachment" feature~ you'll need to first resize your image using image editing software.

Good luck, it's not too hard~ you'll get it


----------

